# any gr forum members from india????????????



## chandan (Jun 9, 2013)

any members from india????????


----------



## mradul (Jun 27, 2013)

hi,
I am from Mumbai, India.

Cheers, 
Mradul Verma


----------



## Benji (Jul 16, 2012)

*India Forum*

Hi ,
I am from India ,Bangalore . What dry food do you feed your Goldie that is available in India . I give him Hills science plan adult light...he seems to like it but his coat is dry...any suggestions pease


----------



## vasulnicket (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey...
I'm from Patna India..


----------



## Goofy (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah from Patna.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## simba14 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi .. I am from delhi

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rajivcool (Dec 25, 2013)

I am from chennai . 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## First Timer (Jun 4, 2014)

*Any info on breeders?*

Hi all

I live in Mumbai and am looking to get a pup home around the end of October. I was hoping someone here might have some info on breeders in India.

Currently, I have had good discussions with:
1. Happy Minds Kennels in Bangalore
2. Springfield Goldens in Chennai

I've spoken to a lot of others as well, but they didn't seem reliable and stank of 'puppy mill' to me.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

First Timer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I live in Mumbai and am looking to get a pup home around the end of October. I was hoping someone here might have some info on breeders in India.
> 
> ...


Here is some info taken from this thread that might be helpful to you-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1-year/256210-all-veterans-please-help-2.html

Post #11

[quoteFrom the site that LibertyMe posted above, here is the info for the GF Club of India. Even though it can be quite far from where you are, they should be able to point you in the directions of good breeders.

GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB OF(INDIA)
MS.RADHIKA CHANDRASHEKAR 
SECRETARY 
VILLA SHANTHA, APPLEBY ROAD 
WELLINGTON 
THE NILGIRIS - 643232
PHONE: 09952007722,09940675776 
EMAIL : [email protected]][/quote]

Kennel Club of India-
Kennel Club of India

Club Zones-

Club Zones - Kennel Club of India

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## First Timer (Jun 4, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here is some info taken from this thread that might be helpful to you-
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1-year/256210-all-veterans-please-help-2.html
> 
> ...


Kennel Club of India-
Kennel Club of India

Club Zones-

Club Zones - Kennel Club of India

Best of luck in your search![/QUOTE]

Hello Carolina Mom

Thanks for this, I remember you had given me this information on an earlier post. I found it very helpful, and have narrowed down my search based on those links. (Springfield Goldens is actually run by Ms. Radhika Chandrashekar, and I have you to thank for pointing me towards her  )

I was hoping that someone with experience with a good breeder here might chip in with their feedback as well. I've found out that the KCI doesn't really mean much, they haven't got back to me even after 2 weeks, and their registrations are a joke..

I don't mind travelling to meet the breeders before finalizing. I am flying to Bangalore this weekend and Chennai in July.

So members from India, please help out if you can, it would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## First Timer (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi all

So it appears as if there is no information available on good breeders in India. I have been speaking to some people and have got some details that might benefit someone in the future. I will start a new thread either tonight or tomorrow dedicated to breeders in India. I would request anyone with any inputs to add to the same. There are so many puppy mills around here, and most owners get their dogs on impulse, so not much research goes into it. Here's hoping that we can change that 

EDIT: New thread is active now: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/302633-breeders-india.html


----------



## Pet love (Mar 21, 2017)

You should speak to Murchana Barooah of Bessies Retrievers. All her dogs live in her home and never lived in kennels unlike all other breeders.

Her Facebook profile and page is a joy to watch and follow 

https://www.facebook.com/murchana.barooah

Will say she is now currently the best breeder of Golden Retrievers in India and has bred 2 Best In Show winners of the National Golden Retriever specialty.


----------



## TanmoyDas (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi! I am from Kolkata. I have a Golden retriever pup, now of 8 months of age. I have given him 3 intial vaccines but no rabies vaccine till date because I was looking for Mercury (thimerosal) free vaccine for him but could not find anywhere in Kolkata. Now my concern is can I give him rabies vaccine now? As I could not find thimerosal free vaccine, I have to go for normal vaccine. But I want to know that can I give him that vaccine, now? And if I give him this vaccine now, is there any health risk for him? Please help me with the knowledge.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TanmoyDas said:


> Hi! I am from Kolkata. I have a Golden retriever pup, now of 8 months of age. I have given him 3 intial vaccines but no rabies vaccine till date because I was looking for Mercury (thimerosal) free vaccine for him but could not find anywhere in Kolkata. Now my concern is can I give him rabies vaccine now? As I could not find thimerosal free vaccine, I have to go for normal vaccine. But I want to know that can I give him that vaccine, now? And if I give him this vaccine now, is there any health risk for him? Please help me with the knowledge.
> Thanks in advance.


I would discuss this with your Vet.


----------



## TanmoyDas (Jan 19, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I would discuss this with your Vet.


Sorry to say madam, in India, as here is no rule regarding pet vaccination, most of the Vets are more concerned about their pocket means how much they can profit encashing our love for our pets. We simply cannot solely rely on their opinions. If this would not be the case, I might not come here and ask for opinions. Yes, the situation is unfortunate but it is the reality.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TanmoyDas said:


> Sorry to say madam, in India, as here is no rule regarding pet vaccination, most of the Vets are more concerned about their pocket means how much they can profit encashing our love for our pets. We simply cannot solely rely on their opinions. If this would not be the case, I might not come here and ask for opinions. Yes, the situation is unfortunate but it is the reality.


Understood, in the US all vaccines are regulated by State Laws and have to be adminsitred by a Vet only.

There are some members from India on the Forum, but I don't know when they have been on recently.

You may want to contact the GC Club of India for assistance or look for any local groups in your area.


----------



## TanmoyDas (Jan 19, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Understood, in the US all vaccines are regulated by State Laws and have to be adminsitred by a Vet only.
> 
> There are some members from India on the Forum, but I don't know when they have been on recently.
> 
> You may want to contact the GC Club of India for assistance or look for any local groups in your area.


Thanks madam for your advice. I will do as you told.

Regards.


----------



## Preethi1201 (3 mo ago)

First Timer said:


> *Any info on breeders?*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> ...


Hi, have you got your puppy from any of these two breeders? I am also searching for a good breeder to get a healthy golden retriever puppy, but I couldnt figure out the best option. Can you please help me with some details on where you got your puppy, and if he/she is healthy now


----------

